# Waxing problems



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

So for the first time I waxed my board. I cleaned it off with kerosene, dripped wax on, spread it around with the iron, let it cool, then I scraped it off. I went snowboarding today in 29ish degree weather (all temp wax) and when I got home, the whole bottom of the board was kind of a pasty white. Did I scrape off too much? Not enough? Why is the bottom white? 

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

was the snow all icy or slushy? I went last night on nothing but slush and ice and ended up just ripping all the wax right out of my board, it was all white from being dried out


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

It was icy as hell there. And I live in the North East so its not like I've never seen or ridden on ice before, I've just never seen my board end up like that after a day. My friends boards seemed in better condition than mine.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

first of all... dont clean your base... IT DRIEs IT OUT!

give your board a few good waxes and youll be ok. Get used to waxing after every ride when you live on the ice coast XP


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

The kerosene may have interacted with the ptex. 

Try to avoid cleaning it much. Sometimes it's unavoidable, like in the spring with all the pollen and pitch on the snow, but use something designed for the purpose. I like the orange based solvents.

You may want to do a series of wax and hot scrapes to get out any kerosene in your base. It's also a good way to clean your base without using a solvent.

If it's a total iceberg out there you may want to wax for durability instead of temperature. Use the coldest wax you can find even if the air temperature is higher. 

An in between option is to wax the 2 inches closest to the edges with the super cold wax and wax the rest of the board with the correct temperature wax.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot. I just rewaxed my board minus the kerosene. I hope I didn't do too much damage to the base of my board because it is brand new!  I'll keep on waxing it after every time I go in order to get that kerosene outta there. 

Thanks so much for your help. 
Andrew


----------



## steve_ri (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah, make sure that you heat up the board nice and slow but long, it opens the pores of the board and actually helps clean it out more naturally. When you put the wax on you do want to get everything off again, the wax that drips and dries down into the pores is what you want to keep, and since you cant scrape the pores out youll be golden. Kerosene was a horrible idea hit the guy who told you to use that


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I waxed my board for a second time, nice and slow. How badly could I have damaged my board by using kerosene?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm sure it's fine. Keep waxing. Don't go to slow and overheat your board. It could delam.


----------

